# I'm to the point now (update)



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

....of no return. I'll be headed out in the morning with my basket of goody's to try to make some local sales. We have tinkered around with it enough. We have given a few samples out for close friends to try, and most are coming back with this last batch ....saying you make it, we'll buy it. Getting that kind of feed back from lady's in their 50's that know a thing or two about these type products, and don't mind spending an extra buck or two for something better......well, it tells me that I'm close enough to hit the road with it.
Thanks to everyone who has helped us get started in soaping.....and yes, you know who you are, and I am grateful for your unselfish willingness to share your time and wisdom.

The little 1/2 bars are my free samples (bait)  to hand out. I'm starting out with 3 different soaps....Oatmeal, milk & honey......Pure seduction......and a Vanilla/Almond blend.

Here we go,

Whim :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Looks very good Whim Best of Luck!!


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Just lovely...glad you are well on your way!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Very nice! So what is the Pure Seduction? Or is it a trade secret  You won't believe how well your soap is going to sell. It is like drugs, always give that first bar away, they will buy more. Always give the buyer for the store a free sample to try with your borchure...."I want the person buying for the store to love my soap, you will sell more soap this way." vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Wish I knew someone that would go sell for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Whim those look great.. Love the easy to read simple labels... Goat milk soap sells itself if you hand out enough samples.. Many of my sales come by word of mouth, or someone was given a bar as a gift.. and then they want more.. 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Looks very well done.....good luck!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

VERY NICE WHIM! Now Vicki, I'm sure a little of that wine goes into those soaps and thats why it would be PURE seduction, just joking Whim Tammy


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Pure Seduction ?.......Under protest from Ann, I went to the house of the rising sun to pick that one up. I sure was happy that I didn't run into any of you there.......it'll sure make your head turn. 
Just kidding of course.......Heck if I know, Ann ordered this one from some company on the net. I handed a bar or it to a feller the other day, and he said....uhhhhh, do you have anything for men ?

Whim


----------



## Old McDonald (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Good Luck Uncle Whim!!! I know that it will sell, cause I was one of the lucky ones that got a free sample :biggrin The oatmeal, milk and honey is awesome!


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Whim, next time you're FO shopping, Aroma Haven's "Ozark Forest" is a great men's scent. I really like their "Amazing Grace", too. It's just a good, clean soap smell--unisex.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Thanks for all the "go get em"......and Tom, I'll tell Ann to look for those next weekend at a soap meet she's going to. It's gonna have to be something with a little less kick for sure.

Whim


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

I've used all the Aroma Haven FO's at 3oz/Walmart recipe, with pretty good results. The cinnamon (they have one that's soap-safe, one that's not) can be cut back some--It's STRONG. The "Green Irish Tweed" is on the light side--nice masculine scent, but I'm gonna boost it some next time. And on their website, there are notes with many of the FO's that tell you if they accelerate, or sieze, or discolor. Very helpful.

Tom


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

dance: YOu go Kyle and Ann !!!

I am sure you will do well... seems good soap sells itself.

BTW.. Pure Seduction (type) is a fragrance copy from Victoria Secret... I can truely tell you.. if you get it from the right place... it actually is Pure Seduction!!!

I buy it by the 5 pounds!! It is hands down.. not doubt about it.. my best seller. 
I even have a few men who won't use anything else... :/

Congrats again Whim... and Ann.

My advice... Go Get'em!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Rett where do you get that at?


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

You will have no problem selling. I just started out as well, selling a few bars to a local and very helpful book shop. From there, word got out and people started calling. Now I have it in four little local stores and I could have it in one more local and one big health store in the nearest big city but I just can't make enough. I am part time soaper full time mom.

It may start slow for you but it will really pick up speed. Good luck and good job!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*



Sondra said:


> Rett where do you get that at?


ONLY place to get it... Majestic Mountian Sage.
A bit pricey.. but outsells anything I have.. and I literally mean anything!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Tom, could you please put your Aroma Haven scents you have used with your critiques in the scent section sticky at the top? Please?

I haven't purchased anything from thesage.com since she used to do huge coops on the dish. She has an excellent reputation for really good scent. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

:whew Roughly give away about 100 bars at various places as of today. I got some good responses so far from many folks. Now I'm almost worried if I'm gonna have enough milk to make a go of this soap thing. Only 2 big girls a milking for 4 family's, and putting this soap load on top of that may be pushing my luck a bit. Lord knows this is gonna look bad if I have to go down to uncles house and buy milk from him.

Vicki......I'm a little concerned about having enough milk during dead winter to keep things going. I usually cut my customers off about mid October, and then start freezing milk for my own use until I dry off about thanksgiving. I believe that you said that you use canned milk in soap also. I'm really thinking about canning a little along this summer if the stuff is OK to use in soap. I say this because it usually takes up my freezer space with my drinking milk, deer, garden, hog.......to get me to freshening about late Feb/March.

We did can some milk last year.....but I wasn't impressed with it as something I want to drink very often. Please give me your take on home canned goat milk soaping.....and is it worth the trouble to even think about it.

Whim


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Well, your personal ethics will determine some of it. People use all forms & amounts & still call it "goat milk" soap--even just a few teaspoons of powdered. There's a soap vendor at a large Farmers' Market in Houston who buys all her milk from Vicki. I'm not sure that isn't a violation of the market's rules, but she's been their soap vendor for a good while. Obviously you need MORE goats! :crazy

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

when using the canned milk use it in your oatmeal or darker colored soap also use have water and half milk for your liquid Bet you won't see any difference in the soap once made.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

I am a big canner so as I use up jars all year for cooking, I simply fill the jars with canned milk, 7 quarts a time. I put the quarts back into their cases (boxes) and they are stored, I use this for cooking, and soaping all the time. Right now I am only milking 5, I have to sell that milk to pay the feed bill, so the kids get grocery store milk and I am still using canned milk from last year. I like it so much better than frozen milk during the winter that I am going to do this from now on. Plus we always butcher during the winter and early spring and having it full of frozen milk is stupid. I am hopefully freshening 4 in November....just like my freaky predicition of our economic crisis  I do not want does at the end of lactation this Christmas........****Play creepy Twilight Zone music here***

But like Sondra says it being canned it already is vanilla looking, so you won't be getting really white soap out of it even used at emulsion like I do. For a few of my soaps I have no choice but to use frozen or fresh milk to keep the bars pretty white. I am only using 50% goatmilk or other liquids with my lye/water. I have used the canned goat milk from Wallmart before, it's stinky and awful, and puts off alot more amonia fumes than I can take.

Yep, from folks using my milk for their soap at the farmers markets to those wrapping and reselling my soap... I actually do sell at farmers markets even though I am not there  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Thanks........Takings notes here  . I may have to give the canned stuff a shot next winter.

Tom....Yep, I really could use a couple more milkers....and I retained a doeling this time to help me out next spring. I just don't have the room on 1 acre to be much more the just kick around hobby......and I just refuse to get things toooo crowded. I'm so stuck on my limits here, that I actually turned down a milker a month ago that would score in the 91/92 range, with probably an E mammary. Talking about sucking.... :sniffle , that does.

Whim


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: I'm to the point now*

Using canned milk works just fine, but I freeze it before I use it so that it does stay whiter.. I can mine in a water bath and it does not turn as yellowish colored.. I still have some canned from two years ago that I need to use up in soap.. I plan on canning more this year, I have a freezer full now.. 
Glad you are getting good response, seems goat milk soap is taking off all over the country
Barb


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tips on the canned milk soaping.

On the upside....we're going international now. 

Just kidding around......some guy bought 10 bars that he's gonna send to the military gal's oversees. (care packages). Lord knows what may happen when my farm name and phone # winds up half way around the world. We are getting a little bit of individual sales....a bar here and there, but no big orders yet.

We tweaked a batch last night a bit.....I'm waiting to see if it peels my hide off :crazy.

Whim


----------

